# My new doeling...and first registered goat!



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We just love her. It took FOREVER to sell our wethers and we keep goats in the city so we had to WAIIIIIIIIIT for our registered doeling. Tell me what you think...it won't let me upload pics here....so check out my webs site... www.indygoats.webs.com & look for "Rosie" (the white goat)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

went to the site and not sure where to find her?
Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's Beautiful!! Congratulations!  :hi5:


freedomstarfarm: if you go to the right side of the home page it says blog posts. One of them says "Welcome to our new doe!" that's where I found a pic. :wink:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

She is sooooooo Beautiful! However I think this link:
http://indygoats.webs.com/apps/photos/p ... =133232618

is better, correct me if I'm wrong, but that should take you right to her! Makes her easier to find, and maybe some more people will give give you better feedback on her. I'm not great with confirmation, but I DO think she is ADORABLE!!

:stars: Congrats on your new lil girl!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Kim! That was her. She is very pretty!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Took me a bit but i found rosie. She's precious. Good luck on selling kids and hope your pocket book grows. 


I looked at your little ones so sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah ....took me a while also...but found her too...she is beautiful..congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------

